# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Excel Formulas & Functions >  >  Excel: want neg numbers to show red/pos green via if-then formula

## Jim

I am trying to have the negative numbers in a cell turn red and positive ones
turn green as the values change.  I would like a formula that says "If number
is negative, display text red" and "If positive then display green."

I know you can make negative numbers red in options, but the spreadsheet is
linked to data that changes in real-time and would like it to automatically
change.

----------


## Toppers

Look at Format==>Conditional formatting.

Select column then Format=>Conditional formatting:

Condition 1 ==> Cell Value is: less than 0, set font to RED
Condition 2 ==> Cell Value is: Greater than 0, set font to GREEN

HTH

"Jim" wrote:

> I am trying to have the negative numbers in a cell turn red and positive ones
> turn green as the values change.  I would like a formula that says "If number
> is negative, display text red" and "If positive then display green."
>
> I know you can make negative numbers red in options, but the spreadsheet is
> linked to data that changes in real-time and would like it to automatically
> change.

----------


## CLR

Just set the normal text in those cells as GREEN, and format them to display
negative numbers as RED.....note, zero also is displayed as GREEN this way....

Vaya con Dios,
Chuck, CABGx3



"Jim" wrote:

> I am trying to have the negative numbers in a cell turn red and positive ones
> turn green as the values change.  I would like a formula that says "If number
> is negative, display text red" and "If positive then display green."
>
> I know you can make negative numbers red in options, but the spreadsheet is
> linked to data that changes in real-time and would like it to automatically
> change.

----------


## lk

try conditional formatting

"CLR" wrote:

> Just set the normal text in those cells as GREEN, and format them to display
> negative numbers as RED.....note, zero also is displayed as GREEN this way....
>
> Vaya con Dios,
> Chuck, CABGx3
>
>
>
> "Jim" wrote:
>
> > I am trying to have the negative numbers in a cell turn red and positive ones
> > turn green as the values change.  I would like a formula that says "If number
> > is negative, display text red" and "If positive then display green."
> >
> > I know you can make negative numbers red in options, but the spreadsheet is
> > linked to data that changes in real-time and would like it to automatically
> > change.

----------

